

$15K film earns $60 mn - neohacks
http://economictimes.indiatimes.com/articleshow/5170790.cms

======
ErrantX
You have to read to the end to see the kicker - because the headline is a bit
misleading.

It was made in 2007 and got nowhere - only some luck got it noticed by a very
big name in the film industry ;)

